# Se + condizionale



## laurentius87

Mi pare che questo argomento non sia stato trattato prima.

Ora, tutti sappiamo che _se_, in un periodo ipotetico, regge il congiuntivo imperfetto, mentre il condizionale è riservato all'azione 'condizionata' (_Se avessi fame, mangerei uno yogurt_).

Tuttavia mi è venuto in mente che ci possono essere situazioni più ambigue, nelle quali a rigor di logica potrebbe venire da usare il cacofonico *se + condizionale* (a parte le ovvie interrogative indirette del tipo _Gli chiesi se sarebbe andato al mercato_).

Mi spiego: voglio indicare una *condizione nella quale c'è già un elemento di incertezza/programmazione*. Ipotizziamo che la situazione sia la seguente: è prevista una certa cosa, dunque, per esempio, la scuola *dovrebbe *(non, pianamente, _deve_) chiudere il 10 giugno.

1) Se la scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno, non c'è molto tempo per le lezioni.​
Che a mio parere altro non è che una forma 'rappresa' di

2) _Se [*è vero che*] la scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno, non c'è molto tempo per le lezioni_.​
Chiaramente io per primo direi _Se la scuola deve chiudere il 10 giugno_, o _Se è previsto che la scuola chiuda il 10 giugno_, ma mi chiedevo se la apparentemente strampalata forma 1) possa essere corretta in questo caso.

Vale a dire, nel caso in cui la condizione si riferisca a una situazione programmata/prevista che un semplice indicativo presente non esprimerebbe poi così compiutamente.


----------



## o-nami

Secondo me è errata, in quanto il verbo "dovrebbe" esprime già il dubbio che il giorno di chiusura sia proprio il 10 giugno. Il "se" mi pare inutile (oltreché cacofonico  )
Invece nella seconda forma, il "se" si riferisce a "è vero che", e non interessa il verbo dopo. 
Ma anche in questo caso sarebbe superflua tutta la prima parte.


----------



## evrix

Non vorrei svarionare, ma secondo me qua ci va il classico congiuntivozzo: "se la scuola dovesse chiudere... non ci sarebbe..."


----------



## facciadipietra

Sì, nel veloce parlato quotidiano si può sentire il _se _usato come "visto che" o "se è vero che", e quindi le strutture grammaticali delle frasi si adattano di conseguenza. 
Ovviamente nel parlato controllato e nello scritto non potrà mai essere accettata questa valenza del _se_, perché fuori dal contesto e senza l'intonazione adatta le frasi rischierebbero di essere incomprensibili.
Ma nel parlato tra amici le frasi ellittiche (non sgrammaticate, ma ellittiche) sono la norma. E ci sono congiunzioni che con l'intonazione giusta possono prendere la valenza di sintagmi molto più lunghi.


----------



## housecameron

A mio avviso è errato elucubrare su tale questione, basta avere un po' di orecchio  

È corretto dire (quoto evrix):
_Se la scuola *dovesse* chiudere il 10 giugno, non ci *sarebbe* molto tempo per le lezioni.
_
Informale:
_Se la scuola *chiude* il 10 giugno, non ci *sarà* molto tempo per le lezioni_ (*non c'è* mi suona molto meno bene).

_Se la scuola *deve chiudere* il 10 giugno_ non mi suona bene, sembra un obbligo.


----------



## facciadipietra

housecameron said:


> A mio avviso è errato elucubrare su tale questione, basta avere un po' di orecchio



Si discuteva con obbiettività di una forma sintattica che può capitare di sentire, e che di certo se esaminata a fondo lascerebbe perplesso qualcuno (soprattutto i già confusi stranieri...), ma che non nasce da un errore di _consecutio _ma appunto dall'uso di _se _in particolari contesti (ragionamenti veloci) come forma "rappresa" (come ha detto Laurentius) di "se è vero che" o simili. Ma sicuramente quest'uso non sarà familiare a tutti gli italiani. 
In ogni caso se si evita di contrarre troppo la sintassi non si scontenterà nessuno.


----------



## laurentius87

facciadipietra said:


> Si discuteva con obbiettività di una forma sintattica che può capitare di sentire, e che di certo se esaminata a fondo lascerebbe perplesso qualcuno (soprattutto i già confusi stranieri...), ma che non nasce da un errore di _consecutio _ma appunto dall'uso di _se _in particolari contesti (ragionamenti veloci) come forma "rappresa" (come ha detto Laurentius) di "se è vero che" o simili. Ma sicuramente quest'uso non sarà familiare a tutti gli italiani.
> In ogni caso se si evita di contrarre troppo la sintassi non si scontenterà nessuno.



Chiaramente sottoscrivo.

Comunque il tono di _Se la scuola dovesse chiudere il 10 giugno, non ci sarebbe molto tempo per le lezioni_ è diverso da _Se (è vero che) la scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno, non ci sarebbe molto tempo_.

Questo semplicemente perché il _dovrebbe_ indica un'ulteriore incertezza e insieme una programmazione che il _dovesse_ appiattisce.


----------



## housecameron

_Se la scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno_ non si può dire né scrivere, ed è letteralmente inascoltabile, per favore!!


----------



## ALEX1981X

laurentius87 said:


> Chiaramente sottoscrivo.
> 
> Comunque il tono di _Se la scuola dovesse chiudere il 10 giugno, non ci sarebbe molto tempo per le lezioni_ è diverso da _Se (è vero che) la scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno, non ci sarebbe molto tempo_.
> 
> Questo semplicemente perché il _dovrebbe_ indica un'ulteriore incertezza e insieme una programmazione che il _dovesse_ appiattisce.




Allora io penso questo:

Il se + condizionale va benissimo per quanto riguarda le interrogative indirette senza ombra di dubbio....

Es: Mi chiedo se sarei in grado !  .....non c'entrano niente le ipotesi in queste costruzioni 

Ma secondo me in una discussione di questo tipo:

A) Domani dovrei andare a trovare mia nonna !
B) Allora *se *(SICCOME/VISTO CHE) domani dovresti andare da tua nonna, portale i miei saluti !

Come la vedete ?....a me non sembra affatto sbagliata e penso funzioni.... questo perchè è diversa la funzione del "*se*" che non è e non deve essere ipotetica ovviamente!


Forse sono fuori di testa ??


----------



## facciadipietra

ALEX1981X said:


> Forse sono fuori di testa ??


Penso di no, ci sono altri che la pensano come te. Il "dovrebbe" come hai detto tu in questo caso non rientra nella costruzione del periodo ipotetico; è un "dovrebbe" ereditato dal discorso precedente e che esprime una certa sfumatura di significato che il presente indicativo da solo non esprime.
Ma come ho detto prima, meglio evitarlo, anche nel parlato, altrimenti si corre il rischio che chi ti ascolta pensi che non sai costruire correttamente un periodo ipotetico!


----------



## laurentius87

facciadipietra said:


> Penso di no, ci sono altri che la pensano come te. Il "dovrebbe" come hai detto tu in questo caso non rientra nella costruzione del periodo ipotetico; è un "dovrebbe" ereditato dal discorso precedente e che esprime una certa sfumatura di significato che il presente indicativo da solo non esprime.
> Ma come ho detto prima, meglio evitarlo, anche nel parlato, altrimenti si corre il rischio che chi ti ascolta pensi che non sai costruire correttamente un periodo ipotetico!



Già, anche se l'esempio di Alex è molto calzante: in questo caso l'indicativo appiattisce indubbiamente (e pure il congiuntivo).


----------



## marco.cur

Io la vedo così:

Primo caso: periodo ipotetico classico
Se la scuola dovesse chiudere il 10 giugno non ci sarebbe molto tempo
se chiude più tardi c'è più tempo

Secondo caso: se è vero che - ci si aspetta che la scuola chiuda il 10 giugno
Se la scuola chiude il 10 giugno, non ci sarà molto tempo (come dice hausecameron)

Terzo caso: si sa che la scuola chiuderà intorno al 10 giugno, non c'è molto tempo comunque per le lezioni (se finisce il 12 o il 13 non cambia nulla)
La scuola dovrebbe chiudere il 10 giugno e non c'è molto tempo per le lezioni.

Per la nonna direi:
Se domani vai da tua nonna, portale i miei saluti !
Domani dovresti andare da tua nonna, se vai portale i miei saluti!

Se dovresti non mi suona bene. "Se" esprime già incertezza.


----------



## facciadipietra

laurentius87 said:


> Già, anche se l'esempio di Alex è molto  calzante: in questo caso l'indicativo appiattisce indubbiamente (e pure  il congiuntivo).


Intendevo che è meglio evitare il _se _"contratto" al posto di "se è vero che". O comunque usare il tempo *futuro*, che se associato alla congiunzione _se _dà la giusta sfumatura di significato, e magari aggiungendo qualche altra cosa: "Se la scuola chiuderà *poi effettivamente *il 10...".
Ovviamente ancora meglio è, per farsi capire, "*Ammettiamo pure che* la scuola chiuda/chiuderà il 10, *in ogni caso* non ci sarà tempo per...". O altro se si vogliono esprimere altre sfumature.
Insomma bisogna farsi bastare le possibilità sintattiche di base.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Housecameron,
ti invito a una maggiore prudenza: certe cose ci risultano inascoltabili solo perché sono state *udite* raramente—e magari mai pronunciate. Per "farci l'orecchio" possiamo dire venti volte "Se verrebbe è difficile da prevedere", riformulazione di "E' difficile prevedere se verrebbe". 
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## housecameron

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Housecameron,
> ti invito a una maggiore prudenza: certe cose ci risultano inascoltabili solo perché sono state *udite* raramente—e magari mai pronunciate.
> GS



Spero che la tua sia solo una "simpatica" battuta, anche se fuori luogo.
Inoltre spero che pochi leggano questo thread, visto che sta deragliando.
Invito IO a usare maggior prudenza, al fine di non avallare coniugazioni verbali senza senso.


----------



## dewill

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Housecameron,
> ti invito a una maggiore prudenza: certe cose ci risultano inascoltabili solo perché sono state *udite* raramente—e magari mai pronunciate. Per "farci l'orecchio" possiamo dire venti volte "Se verrebbe è difficile da prevedere", riformulazione di "E' difficile prevedere se verrebbe".
> Cari saluti.
> GS


 
Inascoltabile, un incredibile attentato contro la lingua italiana.


----------



## abbott

Prudenza chiedo io. Oltre che ci suona troppo confuso (per noi stranieri), mi domando si come nell'altre lingue dovremmo con obiettività costruire Sulla grammatica e non ipotesi. Comunque, la lingua italiana è molto ricca con tante sfumature.
A proposito, le correzioni sono sempre gradite


----------



## facciadipietra

Quelle scritte da Giorgio Spizzi sono normalissime interrogative indirette.


----------



## ALEX1981X

facciadipietra said:


> Quelle scritte da Giorgio Spizzi sono normalissime interrogative indirette.



Si ragazzi è proprio cosi...possono essere inascoltabili ma se parliamo di "interrogative indirette" allora _*Se + condizionale presente è corretto*_ e accettabilissimo....oltre a quelle volte dove,come abbiamo visto dagli esempi sopra, il *se* non ha funzione ipotetica e tende a *"riportare"* un qualcosa (al condizionale) detto precedentemente in una discussione tra 2 persone ad esempio !.....poi se a volte l'orecchio sembra non darci ragione questo è un altro conto ....ma anche a me l'esempio di Giorgio non mi sembra un errore ma un tipo di interrogativa...
Mi sembra però corretto e prudente quindi saper valutare caso per caso e quindi anche House ha ragione col suo discorso...
Per farla breve: _*in alcuni casi*_ la grammatica ce lo permette ma occhio a non generalizzare e a non vedere neanchè minimamente possibili delle pure *ipotesi* costruite da Se + Cond.Presente 

Questo ovviamente è il mio pensiero cari colleghi


----------



## marco.cur

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "Se verrebbe è difficile da prevedere", riformulazione di "E' difficile prevedere se verrebbe".



Per me è sempre un periodo ipotetico.
È difficile da prevedere se verrebbe, qualora glielo chiedessi.

Se glielo chiedessi verrebbe?
Se verrebbe è difficile da prevedere.

Oppure, interrogativa indiretta senza ipotesi:
Se verrà è difficile da prevedere.

Almeno, io la vedo così, magari sbaglio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cara House,
mi dispiace che tu abbia considerato "fuori luogo" il mio intervento. Come vedi, qualcun altro non si è scandalizzato affatto. Comunque ti invito a riflettere su questo mini-scambio:
A- Perché non gli proponiamo di farlo insieme?
B- Mah, visto il caratteraccio che ha, è difficile dire se accetterebbe.
Riflettuto? Bene, a questo punto ti chiedo se consideri ancora la battuta di B una _coniugazione verbale senza senso_ e a dewill se la considera davvero un incredibile attentato alla la lingua italiana.
Con simpatia a tutti.
GG


----------



## facciadipietra

facciadipietra said:


> Quelle scritte da Giorgio Spizzi sono normalissime interrogative indirette.


O meglio proposizioni *dubitative* indirette, visto che il verbo reggente è _prevedere_.


----------



## marco.cur

facciadipietra said:


> O meglio proposizioni *dubitative* indirette, visto che il verbo reggente è _prevedere_.


Concordo. Direi anche che in quegli esempi (risposta a una domanda), secondo me il condizionale fa parte di una proposizione ipotetica inserita in una interrogativa.



> A- Perché non gli proponiamo di farlo insieme?
> B- Mah, visto il caratteraccio che ha, è difficile dire se accetterebbe.


A- rappresenta la condizione
è difficile dire se - interrogativa (o dubitativa) indiretta
accetterebbe - ipotesi

Quindi, A + B equivale a:
Interrogativa indiretta + condizione (non espressa perché già contenuta nella A) + ipotesi (condizionale presente).

Invece dopo una semplice interrogativa diretta ci vedrei il congiuntivo:  "mi chiedo se Mario debba venire"

PS: a volte capita anche a me di sentire in questo forum frasi che, avulse da un contesto, suonano terribili alle mie orecchie; inserite invece in un contesto sufficientemente ampio mi suonano familiari. Questo perché, immagino, sentendo una frase isolata si è portati a immaginarla inserita nel primo contesto che viene in mente.


----------



## dewill

housecameron said:


> Spero che la tua sia solo una "simpatica" battuta, anche se fuori luogo.
> Inoltre spero che pochi leggano questo thread, visto che sta deragliando.
> Invito IO a usare maggior prudenza, al fine di non avallare coniugazioni verbali senza senso.


 
'Se la scuola chiudesse il 10 giugno, non ci sarebbe/sarà molto tempo per le lezioni'.
Questa discussione mi dà la sensazione di un qualcosa che sta percorrendo un strada senza uscita.


----------



## Jacksunny

Mi permetto di  "riesumare" questa discussione perché, oltre ad essermi spesso posto la stessa domanda di laurentius87, proprio stamattina mi è capitato di trovare una simile costruzione leggendo un articolo di un quotidiano nazionale.

Tra l'altro, penso che la frase portata inizialmente come esempio, su cui si è poi svolta tutta la discussione, non renda molto giustizia, per così dire, al dubbio originale che ritengo del tutto lecito.

Riporto un brevissimo stralcio dell'articolo letto stamane:
_"Dopodiché via all'atto secondo: le perquisizioni corporali. Azione che, se avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."_

Le mie considerazioni:
- come direbbe un romano: nun se po' legge 'na roba così!
- esplicitare _"è vero che"_ avrebbe reso la frase un po' più digeribile
- non mi sembra fosse possibile usare un congiuntivo, a differenza della frase originariamente citata da laurentius87
- condivido che questa costruzione generi confusione negli stranieri
- non me ne vogliano i giornalisti, ma il loro uso dell'italiano mi lascia spesso perplesso


----------



## laurentius87

Jacksunny said:


> Mi permetto di  "riesumare" questa discussione perché, oltre ad essermi spesso posto la stessa domanda di laurentius87, proprio stamattina mi è capitato di trovare una simile costruzione leggendo un articolo di un quotidiano nazionale.
> 
> Tra l'altro, penso che la frase portata inizialmente come esempio, su cui si è poi svolta tutta la discussione, non renda molto giustizia, per così dire, al dubbio originale che ritengo del tutto lecito.
> 
> Riporto un brevissimo stralcio dell'articolo letto stamane:
> _"Dopodiché via all'atto secondo: le perquisizioni corporali. Azione che, se avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."_
> 
> Le mie considerazioni:
> - come direbbe un romano: nun se po' legge 'na roba così!
> - esplicitare _"è vero che"_ avrebbe reso la frase un po' più digeribile
> - non mi sembra fosse possibile usare un congiuntivo, a differenza della frase originariamente citata da laurentius87
> - condivido che questa costruzione generi confusione negli stranieri
> - non me ne vogliano i giornalisti, ma il loro uso dell'italiano mi lascia spesso perplesso



In effetti secondo me il problema di questa costruzione è che sottintende un _è vero che_:

_Se è vero che avrebbe fatto la felicità..._

Quanto alla mia prima frase di esempio, non hai tutti i torti ma non era semplice trovarne una che esprimesse appieno il mio dubbio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Salute a tutti.
_"Azione che, se avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."_

Azione che, se da un lato avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata (invece) attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."

GS


----------



## Jacksunny

laurentius87 said:


> Quanto alla mia prima frase di esempio, non hai tutti i torti ma non era semplice trovarne una che esprimesse appieno il mio dubbio.


Non era una critica 




Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Azione che, se da un lato avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata (invece) attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."


Mi hai preceduto, stavo per modificare il mio messaggio per introdurre anche questa possibilità


----------



## maceleneo

Posso riesumare anch'io? Ho sentito il testo di una canzone recitare: "Se solo avessi le parole, te lo direi, anche se mi farebbe male". Inizialmente mi suonava male, ma l'alternativa: "anche se mi facesse male" suona pure peggio. Qualcuno mi può spiegare se la frase della canzone è corretta e perché in questo caso è possibile usare il se + condizionale?


----------



## Joshua P.

Ciao maceleneo,

attenzione, in questa frase la congiunzione non è un _se_, ma un *anche se *con valore concessivo che regge l'indivatico.

Saluti
Joshua


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao a tutti.

Quando SE è seguita* dal verbo al congiuntivo può esprimere _augurio, auspicio, desiderio_: Se potessi parlargli! Se no avesse quel caratteraccio!

Quando SE è seguita dal verbo al congiuntivo, condizionale, o indicativo può introdurre proposizioni _dubitative e interrogative indirett_e: Non so se verrà, Non so se tu lo sai, Mi chiese se avrei accettato il suo invito, Ti ho chiesto se vieni o no. 


@Josh.
Nonostante il "se" sia preceduto da "anche", la reggenza del modo e del tempo è sempre affidata a "se". Dunque la frase corretta è quella della canzone. Per di più non esiste alcuna norma grammaticale che prescriva l'uso dell'indicativo dopo "anche se".

Cordialmente.

GS 

* Ho usato il femminile perché qui mi sono riferito a "se" come congiunzione.


----------



## marco.cur

"Se solo avessi le parole, te lo direi, anche se mi farebbe male". 

... anche se mi facesse male = nonostante mi possa far male. Io non so se mi farebbe male o no, comunque te lo direi in ogni caso.

...anche se mi farebbe male.  La conseguenza in questo caso è certa. So che mi farebbe male ma te lo direi lo stesso.
Anche se (se te lo dicessi) mi farebbe male. Nonostante il fatto che se te lo dicessi mi farebbe male.

Ciao,
  Marco


----------



## maceleneo

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## laurentius87

Dal sito di una manifestazione musicale, un caso che rientra nell'argomento della discussione:
"*Se vi piacerebbe suonare*, ma non sapete dove, contattateci".


----------



## violadaprile

"Se non sapete dove, ma vi piacerebbe suonare, contattateci"


----------



## dewill

'Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove? Contattateci'


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Buongiorno a tutti.

Avete notato che con l'inserimento d'un "interruttore", la frase diventa d'un tratto digeribile? "Se, _come dite_, vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove, contattateci".
Il che dovrebbe farci riflettere sulla intrinseca _grammaticalità_ della frase che ha colpito lauren, la quale richiede questa lettura:
"Se [il fatto che vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove] corrisponde al vero, contattateci"

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## stella_maris_74

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Avete notato che con l'inserimento d'un "interruttore", la frase diventa d'un tratto digeribile? "Se, _come dite_, vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove, contattateci".
> Il che dovrebbe farci riflettere sulla intrinseca _grammaticalità_ della frase che ha colpito lauren, la quale richiede questa lettura:
> "Se [il fatto che vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove] corrisponde al vero, contattateci"
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Ancora più digeribile se si rigira così:
"Se (è vero che) vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove , contattateci"


Burp!


----------



## White Goat

Joshua P. said:


> Ciao maceleneo,
> 
> attenzione, in questa frase la congiunzione non è un _se_, ma un *anche se *con valore concessivo che regge l'indivatico.
> 
> Saluti
> Joshua



il se + condizionale è 'grammaticalmente corretto' (senza dover scomodare l'orecchio) proprio nel caso di uso concessivo della frase (che quindi Joshua non sempre regge l'indicativo ma è correttissimo come ha scritto macelaneo), oppure come è stato detto più volte nei casi di interrogativa indiretta. In nessun caso ovviamente nel periodo ipotetico.

la frase usata come esempio da Jacksunny

"Riporto un brevissimo stralcio dell'articolo letto stamane:
_"Dopodiché via all'atto secondo: le perquisizioni corporali. Azione che, se avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."

Le mie considerazioni:
- come direbbe un romano: nun se po' legge 'na roba così!"
_
è perfettamente corretta e leggibilissima anche da un romano (come me   )
è questo chiaramente il caso di una concessiva e basta aggiungere un 'anche' al se per capirne il senso

_"Azione che, (anche) se [ = nonostante] avrebbe fatto sicuramente la felicità di molti poliziotti uomini per motivi facilmente intuibili, è stata attuata esclusivamente e giustamente solo da personale femminile."

Poi è sicuramente condivisibile riconoscere la difficoltà di questa sintassi, proprio perchè come italiani siamo stati abituati da sempre nella scuola (per semplicità e semplificazione) a considerare monolitica la struttura se+congiuntivo.. senza dare troppo peso alle possibili varianti corrette della lingua italiana.. ma anche qui è semplicemente grammatica standard._


----------



## Sempervirens

laurentius87 said:


> View attachment 9643
> 
> Dal sito di una manifestazione musicale, un caso che rientra nell'argomento della discussione:
> "*Se vi piacerebbe suonare*, ma non sapete dove, contattateci".



Ciao laurentius87. Per quello che può essere utile ormai, io avrei scritto "Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove(farlo)? Contattateci!"

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che a questo mondo ci sia ancora posto per tutti.

1. "Se vi piacerebbe suonare, ma non sapete dove, contattateci".
2. "Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove? Contattateci!"

E in francese, che ha una struttura molto più assertiva di quella dell'italiano, avremmo:

3. "Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove. Contattateci!"

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Credo che a questo mondo ci sia ancora posto per tutti.
> 
> 1. "Se vi piacerebbe suonare, ma non sapete dove, contattateci".
> 2. "Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove? Contattateci!"
> 
> E in francese, che ha una struttura molto più assertiva di quella dell'italiano, avremmo:
> 
> 3. "Vi piacerebbe suonare ma non sapete dove. Contattateci!"
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio!  Nei miei limitati e modesti usi della mia lingua mi riesce difficile di non collocare la costruzione "se vi piacerebbe..." in un contesto di una frase asseverativa resa come interrogativa indiretta da persone terze. E visto in questa prospettiva abbiamo ragione in parecchi. Chi per un verso e chi per un altro. 

Poniamo che A,B,C formulino tale frase asseverativa "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!"  L'astante vuole,ripetendo la frase proferita da A,B,C , convenevolmente ribadirla scambiando opportunamente i vari costituenti(pronomi,coniugazioni verbali,ecc) e formula: " Se vi piacerebbe suonare la musica?" Aggiungendo poi di suo : " Ma non sapete dove?  Contattateci!"

Che te ne pare? Ho forzato troppo il ragionamento? 

Saluti


----------



## Youngfun

Quest'ultima versione fa molto pubblicità da televendita 

Vi piacerebbe suonare? Ma non sapete dove? Allora contattateci!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Semper.

Du dici:

_Poniamo che A,B,C formulino tale frase asseverativa "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!" L'astante vuole,ripetendo la frase proferita da A,B,C , convenevolmente ribadirla scambiando opportunamente i vari costituenti(pronomi,coniugazioni verbali,ecc) e formula: " Se vi piacerebbe suonare la musica?" Aggiungendo poi di suo : " Ma non sapete dove? Contattateci!"

_Se ho capito bene, l'enunciato che fai pronunciare ad A, B e C è "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!". Tu hai messo un punto esclamativo. Dalle mie parti una frase del genere esiste e vuol dire "Come/Quanto ci piacerebbe suonare!"—si tratta evidentemente del rammarico per qualcosa che non si riesce o non si può fare. Sono convinto che questa frase sia tuttavia sub-standard in italiano (un regionalismo o un municipalismo, insomma).
Altra cosa sarebbe se i tre enunciatori terminassero con un punto interrogativo e magari uno esclamativo, il che darebbe quindi "Se ci piacerebbe suonare?!".
Ora, questo enunciato, a differenza di quello sopra, non è un enunciato "libero", ma può solo essere prodotto _dopo_ che l'interlocutore ha già detto qualcosa. Esiste dunque una "genesi" dell'enunciato, che potremmo rappresentare così:

X - "Vi piacerebbe suonare?"
A,B,C - "Se ci piacerebbe suonare?! Eccome se ci piacerebbe!"

Come vedi lo scenario comunicativo — e le implicazioni — sono del tutto diverse.
Mi sembra che questa volta la battuta dei tre appassionati di musica voglia dire " _Tu ci chiedi_ se ci piacerebbe suonare?"

Non credi?

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Semper.
> 
> Du dici:
> 
> _Poniamo che A,B,C formulino tale frase asseverativa "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!" L'astante vuole,ripetendo la frase proferita da A,B,C , convenevolmente ribadirla scambiando opportunamente i vari costituenti(pronomi,coniugazioni verbali,ecc) e formula: " Se vi piacerebbe suonare la musica?" Aggiungendo poi di suo : " Ma non sapete dove? Contattateci!"
> 
> _Se ho capito bene, l'enunciato che fai pronunciare ad A, B e C è "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!". Tu hai messo un punto esclamativo. Dalle mie parti una frase del genere esiste e vuol dire "Come/Quanto ci piacerebbe suonare!"—si tratta evidentemente del rammarico per qualcosa che non si riesce o non si può fare. Sono convinto che questa frase sia tuttavia sub-standard in italiano (un regionalismo o un municipalismo, insomma).
> Altra cosa sarebbe se i tre enunciatori terminassero con un punto interrogativo e magari uno esclamativo, il che darebbe quindi "Se ci piacerebbe suonare?!".
> Ora, questo enunciato, a differenza di quello sopra, non è un enunciato "libero", ma può solo essere prodotto _dopo_ che l'interlocutore ha già detto qualcosa. Esiste dunque una "genesi" dell'enunciato, che potremmo rappresentare così:
> 
> X - "Vi piacerebbe suonare?"
> A,B,C - "Se ci piacerebbe suonare?! Eccome se ci piacerebbe!"
> 
> Come vedi lo scenario comunicativo — e le implicazioni — sono del tutto diverse.
> Mi sembra che questa volta la battuta dei tre appassionati di musica voglia dire " _Tu ci chiedi_ se ci piacerebbe suonare?"
> 
> Non credi?
> 
> GS



Molto probabilmente questo malinteso fa capo a convenzioni non ampiamente generalizzate,o è conseguenza di modelli che differiscono da zona a zona. C'è chi vi vede una cosa e c'è chi ve ne vede un'altra.

Dalle tue parti "Se ci piacerebbe suonare!" fa consonanza con "*Come/Quanto* ci piacerebbe suonare! ( E direi che siamo nel volitivo,quasi sulle orme di un ottativo). Dalle mie parti,invece, ripercorre poco più che " Eccome se ci piacerebbe suonare!" Che afferma,assevera quanto si è detto. 

L'astante ---secondo il mio punto di vista--- ripete a A,B,C la frase asseverativa che essi hanno pronunciato , trasformandola in interrogativa indiretta, "Se vi piacerebbe suonare?" Come parafrasi di " *Voi avete detto* _Se ci piacerebbe suonare!_ *Vero?* 

O sarà che mi sto perdendo per la strada

Saluti


----------



## public enemy

"era per sapere se avrei dovuto deriderti"

è corretta questa frase?mi hanno detto che si perchè si tratta di interrogativa indiretta quindi "se avrei" è giusto


----------



## stella_maris_74

public enemy said:


> "era per sapere se avrei dovuto deriderti"
> 
> è corretta questa frase?mi hanno detto che si perchè si tratta di interrogativa indiretta quindi "se avrei" è giusto



Ciao 
nell'altra discussione che avevi aperto in proposito ti erano già state date parecchie risposte, un utente in particolare ti aveva anche fornito un link:


hitomi_85 said:


> Il "se" va con il congiuntivo nei periodi  ipotetici (Es. "se ci fosse un motivo ti prenderei in giro").
> 
> Diverso è il caso in cui si tratta di un'interrogativa indiretta o di  una dubitativa. Non puoi dire, ad esempio: "Non so se lo facessi " ,ma devi dire "Non so se lo farei"
> 
> 
> Ti consiglio anche di leggere qui
> 
> http://dizionaripiu.zanichelli.it/l.../05/11/il-se-condizionale-quando-e-possibile/



Nel link in questione è scritto:



> [...]Invece ‘se’ può essere seguito dal condizionale nei significati *7* e *8* dello Zingarelli:
> 
> *7* Introduce una prop. dubitativa, semplice o disgiuntiva, con il v. al congtv., all’indic. o all’inf.: _vedi se puoi aiutarmi_; _guarda in libreria se è uscito qualche nuovo libro_; _tenta se ce la fai o no_; _vedrò se sia il caso di aiutarlo o se invece sia meglio che si arrangi_.
> *8* Introduce una prop. interr. indiretta semplice o disgiuntiva con il v. al congtv., all’indic. o all’inf.: _non so se potrò partire_; _dimmi se intendi continuare così_; _domandagli se accetta o no_; _non so se scrivere o telefonare_; _non so se sarei capace di mentire_|[...]



Ti prego di leggere sia gli interventi precedenti al tuo, sia i link che ti vengono indicati prima di aggiungere una domanda a un thread: qui se ne è parlato per più di due pagine e non ha senso ricominciare da capo 
Grazie


----------



## Kotis

Concordo con stella_maris. Infatti, molto spesso la gente si fa condizionare dal "se" e non si rende conto che si non tratta di un periodo ipotetico e che l'uso del condizionale è più che legittimo. 
Se volete suonare, ma non sapete dove, contattateci. Idem Se vorreste (o se vi piacerebbe) suonare, ma non sapete dove, contattataci. L'unica cosa che cambia è il grado di determinazione di chi vuole, o vorrebbe, suonare.


----------



## mimimarie

Salve. Vorrei farvi una domanda.

Nel testo che ho scritto sotto, c'è scritto " anche se potrei sorvolare su un errore ".
Il testo è,

- In italiano questa traduzione è strana, ha qualcosa che non va e anche se potrei sorvolare su un errore del genere commesso da uno studente straniero, è davvero impensabile accetarlo da un italiano.

Pensavo che la congiunzione " anche se " richiedesse l'uso dell'indicativo o dell'congiuntivo, ma nel testo viene usato il condizionale " potrei ". 

Potrete spiegarmi il perché???? 
Grazie in anticipo!!


----------



## bearded

Salve

Dopo ''anche se'' normalmente il condizionale è corretto se il significato è ''anche se _è vero che..._''. Si tratta di una frase ipotetica-concessiva ellittica.
Nel tuo esempio: ''anche se (è vero che) potrei sorvolare su un errore''.
Vedi #6: 





> forma "rappresa" ... di "se è vero che" o simili.



La mia è una regola utile in pratica, però alcuni grammatici spiegano diversamente l'uso del condizionale dopo ''anche se'' (vedi ad es. qui: Frasi concessive : 'Ma non è finita qua').


----------



## mimimarie

bearded said:


> Salve
> 
> Dopo ''anche se'' normalmente il condizionale è corretto se il significato è ''anche se _è vero che..._''. Si tratta di una frase ipotetica-concessiva ellittica.
> Nel tuo esempio: ''anche se (è vero che) potrei sorvolare su un errore''.
> Vedi #6:
> 
> La mia è una regola utile in pratica, però alcuni grammatici spiegano diversamente l'uso del condizionale dopo ''anche se'' (vedi ad es. qui: Frasi concessive : 'Ma non è finita qua').


Grazie della risposta.
Wow,hanno discusso molto su questo argomento.... Ma comunque è normale usare il condizionale dopo "è vero che"? Per me non è ancora tutto chiaro....


----------



## bearded

mimimarie said:


> è normale usare il condizionale dopo "è vero che"?


Sì, ed è normale usarlo dopo ''anche se è vero che..''.   È vero che andrei volentieri al mare, e invece... /anche se (è vero che) andrei volentieri al mare, invece sono costretto a stare in città. 
La parte (sottintesa) ''è vero che'' serve per spiegare ''se+condizionale'' che normalmente suona scorretto - ma non lo è in questo tipo di frasi.


----------



## mimimarie

bearded said:


> Sì, ed è normale usarlo dopo ''anche se è vero che..''.   È vero che andrei volentieri al mare, e invece... /anche se (è vero che) andrei volentieri al mare, invece sono costretto a stare in città.
> La parte (sottintesa) ''è vero che'' serve per spiegare ''se+condizionale'' che normalmente suona scorretto - ma non lo è in questo tipo di frasi.


   Grazie per avermi aiutato!!


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## condizionale

"se io mi comporterei così, mi aspetto lo stesso da lui". È ammissibile questa frase, con il "se" inteso come "dato che", "posto che"?


----------



## Starless74

condizionale said:


> "se io mi comporterei così, mi aspetto lo stesso da lui". È ammissibile questa frase, con il "se" inteso come "dato che", "posto che"?


A mio avviso no, perché non mi risulta che la congiunzione _*se*_ si possa usare con quel valore.
Se + condizionale (a parte il caso all'inizio di questo thread: "anche se..." = "sebbene") è corretto solo nelle interrogative indirette rette da una negativa,
come: "Non so se mi comporterei così".
Sono ovviamente benvenuti eventuali pareri difformi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

condizionale said:


> "se io mi comporterei così, mi aspetto lo stesso da lui". È ammissibile questa frase, con il "se" inteso come "dato che", "posto che"?


Credo che il "se" vada appunto sostituito con "visto/dato che" o anche "poiché". Fermo restando che io direi "Io mi comporterei così, perciò..."


----------



## lorenzos

condizionale said:


> "se io mi comporterei così, mi aspetto lo stesso da lui". È ammissibile questa frase, con il "se" inteso come "dato che", "posto che"?


Secondo me sì:
"Se ce lo chiedessero. tutti dovremmo farlo. E se lo farei io, mi aspetto/aspetterei lo stesso da lui.


----------

